# Rainbows were biting yesterday!



## buzzbarto (Apr 1, 2015)

Tried my luck crappie fishing yesterday after work. Only caught two 8" crappie but landed about 20 of these trout. All were around this size. Season opens Saturday but I'll be guiding a youth turkey hunter.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice fish - but if you are holding them by the gill plate you are not going to catch them again once the season does open


They is perfect bait size for Stripers and Flatheads!


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice fish!

Good luck with the Turkey hunt! Make sure you let us know how that goes!


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice looking fish


----------



## buzzbarto (Apr 1, 2015)

That's the only one I took out of the water. All the rest were unhooked in the water and I didn't have to touch but two of them to get the hook out.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2015)

I gotcha and just busting your chops a little


I really need to go fishing! :mrgreen:


----------



## buzzbarto (Apr 2, 2015)

No problem. I know zilch about trout. I've only caught one or maybe two before this and that was years ago and no where near as big as these. I just remember seeing TV shows showing the guys gingerly netting and removing the hook without taking the fish completely out of the water. I caught these on a 1/8oz ball head jig with a red hook and crappie slug or panfish assasin. My guess is after opening weekend my chances of doing this again are slim. But I'll give it a try Monday after work and I'll have my trout stamp and a stringer just in case!


----------

